# Great Web Site



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Several years ago, I posted the name of what I think is the best and most inclusive Web Site for Chamber Music. Since I have noticed the fact that there many new "posters" I thought that I would do it again. the name of the site is www.earsense.org. If you don`t know, there is a wealth of information, and the most complete list of composers that I have come across.
Best.QF.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for this. The first thing I notice (30 seconds) is how easy it is to get the year of composition even for relatively obscure composers (Farrenc, Bonis). Look forward to discovering more.


----------

